# 30-30 speaks again



## The black stick of death (Jan 8, 2017)

Got this big boy yesterday how much you think he weighs ? I'm 5,8 180 pounds


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2017)

I dont know but I'd say as much as you! That is a Dandy of a hog right there! Way to go!


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice hog. 
eBay has scales for just over $20.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 8, 2017)

168lbs


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice hog , congrats, I'd guess 150


----------



## papahaas (Jan 9, 2017)

That's a good one!


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations!  Nice hog.


----------



## Bigboi (Jan 10, 2017)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored pig! I'd say in the 70-180 range.


----------

